# Can I grow anything under pine trees that's edible?



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

We have a couple of tall pines in our backyard. I'd like to dress up the area underneath them. Hostas would grow well I'm sure, but I would really like to grow something I can eat. I've heard gooseberries and bear berries would do alright - I've never had bear berries but I LOVE gooseberries. Also read that alpine strawberries and blueberries might do well.

Has anyone ever tried growing edibles under pines? I'm attaching a picture - we have quite a bit of room underneath!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Hard to tell what types of conifer they are from the picture - are they a spruce rather than a pine? Spruce are a bit more aggressive in defending their turf, in my experience.

Either way, if you get at least 4 hours of good sun at the base of the trees, blueberries may be able to do well. If it is very shady, then you could do mushroom logs perhaps.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

*Double Post,Mod Please Delete,thanks*


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

If between those trees get at least 6 hours of sun,I would build a raised bed,and fill it with good soil with some peat added, to hold moisture so the trees can't use up all the moisture.I would then plant strawberries,like I said if they can get 6 hrs sun.

On the opposite side of the trees,I would plant about four blueberries at each tree.I would plant them away from the trees and out at the edge of those circles I see in the picture where theirs no grass.Make sure you get a variety of strawberry plants and blueberry plants that suit your area.eb


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

the trees look like blue spruce to me!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

I have found morrell mushrooms around pine trees


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Chickens? Hee hee, just spoofin' ya'!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Hostas grow really well under pine trees and partial shade. I only learned this year they are edible and good. Have not tried them yet as mine are way mature now.

But check it out http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cooking/msg0407381320390.html

and do try an image search, there's much said about them out there on the net.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think water will be the trouble under the trees. They suck it right out of the soil pretty quickly. Otherwise, blueberries would be a good choice. They'd like the acidic soil- but they need plenty of water.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Those look like spruce trees to me too.

Gooseberries are a host to White Pine Blister Rust so it's advised not to plant them anywhere near white pines. I lost 2 nice white pines next to my driveway to WPBR.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a large tiered strawberry bed under my pine tree, it does a great job of mulching the berries all by itself. Needs plenty of water, I have a fan mister in the top ring. Blueberries I would grow in half barrels. The roots are close to the top of the ground and spread a long ways, will suck water away from plants, also hard to dig holes with all the roots....James


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks for the ideas! Berries are what I was thinking too. We were planning on building a retaining wall around the base of the trees to make a nice, deep bed. 
Would love to keep chickens, too  Although I'm limited to just 3 within city limits.  
And I had no clue that hostas were edible! They are all over the place here. I'll have to plop some in the garden next year and try them.


----------

